# Not getting paid for long surge trip?



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

The night before Thanksgiving I had a long trip at 4.4 surge, the total came to $165 before Uber's cut. The trip is not showing in my earnings or trip history in the app, or on my pay statement on the website. It does show up on my trip history on the full site though. I emailed Uber and they said it could possibly take awhile to process, and I might not get paid for the trip until the next pay period. Has anyone else had this happen? Did Uber come through or will I have to garass them to get my money?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

dcnewber said:


> I had a long trip at 4.4 surge, the total came to $165 before Uber's cut. The trip is not showing in my earnings or trip history in the app, or on my pay statement on the website. It does show up on my trip history on the full site though.


Fares over $100 are automatically held up for a Fare Review. Some posts have indicated that the threshold for Fare Review might have been reduced to $70.

*Uber Holding Large Fare Rides for Review Now?*


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I had a $190 fare held up for a couple days but it appeared in my normal pay period. Basically allows the customer time to address fraud and make certain the charge clears the credit card.


----------



## iiznoodles (Dec 7, 2014)

For me any x trip over $100 they hold and over $150 for select.


----------

